# Tree Service Fatality in WA State



## scottbaker (Jan 6, 2011)

Yet another sad news item from Kitsap County WA. 
A crane was involved...few details at this time.
Tree Service Worker Dies After Fall on Rocky Point » Kitsap Sun


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2011)

Too bad sorry for survivors rip bro.


----------



## Saucy (Jan 21, 2011)

*Aaron Waag*

I played baseball with Aaron when I was a kid and grew up with him in Poulsbo. His mom worked at the local grocery for years and his family was always smiles. His dad never missed a game and Aaron and his dad have worked together for years cutting trees in and around our smaller town.

RIP and my thoughts to his wife, children, and family.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 21, 2011)

Picture of the crane with some info.
Man falls from crane | News | Vertikal.net


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jan 21, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Picture of the crane with some info.
> Man falls from crane | News | Vertikal.net


 
Bad, Sad and probably preventable. RIP, prayers to the family. :angel:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done hundreds of crans jobs on all kinds of terain, in all types of conditions.
I can not figure out how a person can fall off, or become detached from a hook on a headache ball.
Of cource I am assuming the person had on some sort of climbing harness.
WTF?:question:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2011)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I have done hundreds of crans jobs on all kinds of terain, in all types of conditions.
> I can not figure out how a person can fall off, or become detached from a hook on a headache ball.
> Of cource I am assuming the person had on some sort of climbing harness.
> WTF?:question:


 
Hard to say in these cases but you supposed to not tie in to hook. Friction saver above ball is how I understand rules!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Jan 21, 2011)

What I do is put my climbing line on the hook.
Since I have my core rope with me, hey.. lets run that through the hook too.
When I get to my tie in point, I take my core rope of, drop down to where I want to be on my climbing line, tie in and go to work.
Simple.
How does anyone fall off a crane?
I am sorry this happened.
But there must be some information lacking.


----------



## deevo (Jan 22, 2011)

Tragic for sure R.I.P. Aaron


----------



## BestTreeService (Feb 3, 2011)

*Aaron Waag*

I'm very sad to hear about this young man's death. I send my thoughts and prayers to his widowed wife and child. May his parents live with peace and good memories in their hearts. May those with criticism of skill or safety understand the unpredictability of tree service and consider silence at this time out of respect.

Thanks Aaron, though I don't know you.....for years of service to customers.....braving the dangers to protect families, houses, homes and businesses from danger, hazard, and damage from trees needing trimmed or removed. Rest In Peace.


----------



## polard (Feb 24, 2011)

We put a shackle on the cable above the ball and tie in to the shackle. I like this because it is a closed loop not a hook! Just make sure the theaded pin on the shackle is against the winch cable NOT YOUR ROPE!! 
This also lets you put your flip line through the hook for the ride up.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 25, 2011)

Both articles linked to in this thread seem to imply that Aaron was working off the hook (maybe topping or limbing) when he fell. I agree that it is difficult to understand how he could have fallen if he was just riding up or rappelling down to his TIP but throw a running saw and limbs and tops into the mix and the situation changes.


----------

